# Painting cabinet interior w/ particle board shelves



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

digexpressions said:


> can the particle board be painted? Plan on using Zinsser Cover Stain for cabinet priming.


Yes
You can also use the Cover Stain for priming the particle board
(in fact, latex primers can harm some MDF/particle boards)



digexpressions said:


> 2nd question, does the interior need a top coat? I think my wife plans on putting contact paper down on the shelves. I'm not thrilled on the idea of using all my paint on the insides of the cabinets. I just want them to be white. Any harm in just leaving primer without an enamel top coat?


Yes
Primer does not a good top-coat make
It will not seal out any dirt or spills...in fact it will attract dirt
The contact paper may protect the surface of the shelves, but not the sides of the cabs...every little bump with a plate or bag of flour will leave a mark

It also could make the contact paper removal (it's meant to be replaced periodically) difficult (a mess actually, depending on how long and how much was spilled over time etc...)


----------

